# Tell me about the RPCNA



## markkoller (Mar 19, 2009)

Is there a site where one can find open pulpits for the RPCNA?


----------



## CNJ (Mar 19, 2009)

Pastor Mark is tops. We enjoyed his preaching when he lived in our area.


----------



## uberkermit (Mar 19, 2009)

You can see a list of some of them right here.


----------



## markkoller (Mar 19, 2009)

CNJ said:


> Pastor Mark is tops. We enjoyed his preaching when he lived in our area.



Thanks, CNJ. Who knew I had a fan club? 



uberkermit said:


> You can see a list of some of them right here.



Thanks, Rob. Do you know if this list has been updated recently?


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

markkoller said:


> Is there a site where one can find open pulpits for the RPCNA?



Mark, I see from your signature you've done supply preaching at Covenant Reformed in Heber Spring? I'm confused, since T.J. Gentry is there now.


----------



## markkoller (Mar 19, 2009)

Tim,

We are members there. I fill in when he is out of town.


----------



## uberkermit (Mar 20, 2009)

markkoller said:


> Thanks, Rob. Do you know if this list has been updated recently?



Mark,

The date for the last edit on the post is indicative of how old that is - i.e., the list is a few months old. Regarding the list, I know there is at least one change; Nate Eshelman is now the pastor of the LARPC. The East Rochester pulpit is still vacant, and I think (I could be wrong though) that the Owego pulpit is still open as well. I cannot speak for the rest.


----------



## ADKing (Mar 20, 2009)

Westminster CO is now filled (the ordination of their new pastor will happen next month)
And, of course, I am in Wichita, KS.
Those are the updates I know.


----------

